# pressure washers



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i have a karcher pressure washer, not sure of model had it for a few years. never been happy with it, crap hose length, very messy way of holding everything etc. and it cuts out after prolonged use.
my old man tried to clean the patio around our house other day and it cut out 3 times, so we want to get a new one

i currently have a foam lance with the karcher attatchment, but i know different fitments can be bought, so would like one i can get a fitting for

just want some advice on models about and the best place to get them

not looking to spend more than £300


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

jayz_son said:


> i have a karcher pressure washer, not sure of model had it for a few years. never been happy with it, crap hose length, very messy way of holding everything etc. and it cuts out after prolonged use.
> my old man tried to clean the patio around our house other day and it cut out 3 times, so we want to get a new one
> 
> i currently have a foam lance with the karcher attatchment, but i know different fitments can be bought, so would like one i can get a fitting for
> ...


The wifes cousins son has his own business selling and repairing pressure washers, his website is www.preciouswashers.co.uk


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

audimad said:


> The wifes cousins son has his own business selling and repairing pressure washers, his website is http://www.preciouswashers.co.uk


Everything on there is Nilfisk. It's about as good as it gets in terms of domestic consumer equipment. You won't go wrong with anything on there.

If you want something better, check out Krantzle, but it will be more than £300.

For good cleaning power, you want a high flow rate, not loads of pressure. Anything less than 5l/minute won't make good foam with a foam lance. If you can find something in your price range, try and get 7-8l/min or more.

Machine Mart also have a huge range

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... 9sxtra-was would be my choice under £300 and you can get spares easily in the very unlikely event you need them

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... /051010130 also gets a very good name, but I don't know about spares etc.

I certainly would not buy Kaercher. They are big brand, low quality. Lots of issues with cheap plastic internals.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

bought the nilfisk e140 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DZNOHC

impressed with it so far, much better quality than the karcher i had, havent tried the snow foam on it yet as i was send the wrong adaptor.


----------

